# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Cleverbot, chatbot, Rollo Carpenter

## Airicist

Creator - Rollo Carpenter 

Website - cleverbot.com

cleverbot.io

twitter.com/cleverbot

Cleverbot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

AI vs. AI. Two chatbots talking to each other 

Uploaded on Aug 26, 2011

----------


## Airicist

"Do You Love Me", short film, Cleverbot and Chris R. Wilson, 2013, USA

----------

